# greying at 2



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey all.
Our V just turned 2 in February and the past week or so we started to notice grey hairs under his chin and even a few on his muzzle on each side of his nose. It made me look back at some pictures and can even see the chin greying a little bit before he turned 2. 

I've seen some threads on this so early greying wouldn't really cause any concern with me normally but I've talked to the breeder and neither parents are greying and the mom is now over 7 and still not showing any grey hairs. So if it's not genetic then I'm wondering if this warrants a vet visit. What do you guys think?

Hard to take a good picture that shows enough detail with him standing still but here's a quick screenshot from yesterday at the park.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

They will grey, and if you look at older V's it's somewhat shocking, their entire muzzles and all feet to the pasterns ("Wrists/elbows") are totally white. That happens slowly over time, so anything past 3ish it can start.

The worry with premature white (and yours doesn't qualify based on that cute pic), is some autoimmune disorder. That usually has other, far more serious (and noticeable) symptoms, so if your V is active and healthy otherwise with no signs of distress then it's just...life. Drink it in, they are with us for such a short time, this is just a reminder to cherish every moment.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

gingerling said:


> They will grey, and if you look at older V's it's somewhat shocking, their entire muzzles and all feet to the pasterns ("Wrists/elbows") are totally white. That happens slowly over time, so anything past 3ish it can start.
> 
> The worry with premature white (and yours doesn't qualify based on that cute pic), is some autoimmune disorder. That usually has other, far more serious (and noticeable) symptoms, so if your V is active and healthy otherwise with no signs of distress then it's just...life. Drink it in, they are with us for such a short time, this is just a reminder to cherish every moment.


Thanks for the reply. Definitely not worried about greying in general even if it happens this early as long as it makes sense. He's healthy, active and rarely home alone so I can't really think of any stressful situations. The only reason it made me somewhat worry is him being barely 2 and neither parent (who are both over 4 and 7) greying at all. I guess it just doesn't add up to me. Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

sometimes these things skip generations, so parents may not be early `grayers`, but maybe someone further up in the line?
glad he is a happy and healthy pup, looks very sweet.


----------

